# Sticky  Using Rom Manager on Fascinate, Mesmerize, and Showcase



## dfgas

For mtd based roms

This is to show you how to use rom manager to switch between roms on mtd based systems.

First step would be to install Rom Manager if its not already provided.
Then the next step is to click on Flash ClockworkMod Recovery.










Then after you click on that this will come up and since I am doing this for a Mesmerize I will click on Mesmerize (MTD). This is all the same for the Mesmerize, Fascinate, and Showcase.










On the Next screen it just says that our phones are not officially supported which is fine, we have manually installed ClockworkMod based recover so click Yes.










Next is a little confusing but just do as I say and you are all good. It is going to ask which version of ClockworkMod we have installed so you need to click on ClockworkMod3.x










The next Screen is just saying everything has been setup. You are now done.










If all is good on the Mesmerize or Showcase if you click on Download ROM you will see this:


----------



## JB2005

Thanks dfgas this is very helpful information.


----------



## XsBones

Thanks some great info


----------



## eibbed0001

Thanks!


----------



## LazerOrca

Does it make a difference if you have cwm 4 installed or not?


----------



## akellar

LazerOrca said:


> Does it make a difference if you have cwm 4 installed or not?


From the OP - Next is a little confusing but just do as I say and you are all good. It is going to ask which version of ClockworkMod we have installed so you need to click on ClockworkMod3.x


----------



## ACLakey

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Silicon Wrench

this looks great, but when I installed Rom Manager, the Mesmerize didnt show up, I only see Captivate (MTD, and Vibrant (MTD).. did something change?


----------



## Groundhound

One issue with Rom Manager is not being able to delete the cache without also deleting data, which I usually prefer to do if upgrading one version number of the same rom. Rom Manager apparently offers the choice of deleting Dalvic independently of data, but not the cache unless I'm missing something.


----------



## eibbed0001

Groundhound said:


> One issue with Rom Manager is not being able to delete the cache without also deleting data, which I usually prefer to do if upgrading one version number of the same rom. Rom Manager apparently offers the choice of deleting Dalvic independently of data, but not the cache unless I'm missing something.


I used an app (Android Assistant) to clear the cache, then let ROM Manager do the Dalvik.


----------



## jsnines

Ok sorry for asking this, and I don't know where else to put it. But what is an mtd based rom. I really wanna run different ROMS. I have a mesmerize, on firmware 2.2.1 and running EC10 I believe. I would really like to try heinz or CM7. Do I need to change Kernels or anything (my phone sys "kernal version 2.6 32.9") I am just really confused and didn't know where to put this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## phince1

I started by reading this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=931169


----------



## jsnines

Thanks. I am going to try Heinz from here, but I am really curious about the MTD formats since it looks by the post that rom manager is working there. I got Rom Manager to do a backup of my rom, but I dont know how they got a Mesmerize (MTD) to appear on Rom Manager...that would be helpful to get to


----------



## phince1

TO use Rom Manager you need to flash a MTD Rom first I believe. (CM7 or MIUI)


----------



## Tyler1234567

I love your trigger rom man, i had to make two framework edits for it to say verizon instead of u.s.cellular but other than that its great. Btw i have a fascinate.


----------



## exzacklyright

Thanks a lot! I didn't want to install cwm because I thought it was going to conflict or something. I didn't know you can manually set it so that it doesn't overwrite your cwm


----------



## JoeProcopio

CMW works on the Fascinate, but I can't seem to get the Premium features to work...i've uninstalled and reinstalled everything from the market and also used my Titanium BUs, premium doesn't show up....anyone else?

currently on CM7 nightly 10.31


----------



## nunyazz

JoeProcopio said:


> CMW works on the Fascinate, but I can't seem to get the Premium features to work...i've uninstalled and reinstalled everything from the market and also used my Titanium BUs, premium doesn't show up....anyone else?
> 
> currently on CM7 nightly 10.31


Did you select the 'Flash ClockworkMod Recovery" ? and follow the steps?


----------



## puk3n

ok im posting this here, because i am tierd of seeing nunyazz profile pic! it creeps me out when i hit the dev section here and i see ^^^


----------



## Lord Dredd

thanks a bunch


----------



## puk3n

im still using rom manager, but its on the sgs III


----------



## Vnge

i dont have an mtd rom on my phone I have AS10.7 and the phines that come up for options are Samsung Epic4G and Samsung GalaxyS i9000, im not really sure what to do here


----------



## Vnge

i dont have an mtd rom on my phone I have AS10.7 and the phones that come up for options are Samsung Epic4G and Samsung GalaxyS i9000, im not really sure what to do here


----------



## BBrad

I would go too the as 10.1 section as this is the fascinate-shiwcase-mesmerize section nobody is probably gonna know what too do but before it will probably work.correctly you need too flash a mtd ROM mind then try it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

